# Personality Type?



## Snoblind (Jul 15, 2009)

This is the Myer-Brigg's personality assessment. It's widely considered to be a very accurate personality test that uses 4 pairs of emotional traits like extraversion vs introversion or perceiving vs judging.

http://similarminds.com/jung.html

Take it and post what your personality type is!

I'm INTP

*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.

Edit:
percentages

Introverted (*I*) 78.13% Extroverted (E) 21.88%
						Intuitive (*N*) 52.17% Sensing (S) 47.83%
						Thinking (*T*) 81.82% Feeling (F) 18.18%
						Perceiving (*P*) 79.31% Judging (J) 20.69%

You can also get more information on your personality type by looking up your Letters (INTP for example) in wikipedia.


----------



## Hir (Jul 15, 2009)

*I**NFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.

Awesome. I'm unusual.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 15, 2009)

I got INTP, too.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 15, 2009)

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.


----------



## nobu (Jul 15, 2009)

*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 15, 2009)

*[SIZE=+3][/SIZE]**INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population.

So far, I'm the most unique ;-;


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 15, 2009)

We just recently did this at work.  I'm an INTJ.

Work results...

Preference Clarity:

I - moderate
N - slight
T - moderate
J - moderate

"Independent, individualistic and visionary; INTJ's work well when they can develop strategies, use foresight, implement their ideas and create intellectual structures to meet their goals.  Unafraid of difficulty, they objectively analyze varied factors and global issues to meet complex challenges they can foresee in the future.  Hallmark: Visionary."

Taking the test on the site above I got...

Your type is: INTJ

Introverted (I) 51.52% Extroverted (E) 48.48%
Intuitive (N) 51.52% Sensing (S) 48.48%
Thinking (T) 56.25% Feeling (F) 43.75%
Judging (J) 57.14% Perceiving (P) 42.86%

INTJ - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population. 

This is probably why I design, build and maintain large networks.   In past such tests that allow for a sliding preference value between answers, I tend to come out as very balanced between extremes, which seems to be true here as well.  Neat.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 15, 2009)

I got NSFW :razz:

Actually, I got 





> *ESTJ *- "Administrator". Much in touch with the external environment. Very responsible. Pillar of strength. 8.7% of total population.



Which might explain why I'm in Information Technology, and at the Director level in Operations, both at work and in my hobbies.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 15, 2009)

*INFP* -  "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values.

That's me, having my head up in the clouds. ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 15, 2009)

ESTJ - "Administrator". Much in touch with the external environment. Very responsible. Pillar of strength. 8.7% of total population.

i think thats pretty accurate, i tend to be like that.

Extroverted (E) 51.35% Introverted (I) 48.65%
Sensing (S) 51.43% Intuitive (N) 48.57%
Thinking (T) 62.16% Feeling (F) 37.84%
Judging (J) 54.84% Perceiving (P) 45.16%


----------



## Hir (Jul 15, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> *INFP* -  "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values.
> 
> That's me, having my head up in the clouds. ^^


Yayyy


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 15, 2009)

Woops, I forgot to post my percentages ^^;;

Introverted (*I*) 78.13% Extroverted (E) 21.88%
						Intuitive (*N*) 52.17% Sensing (S) 47.83%
						Thinking (*T*) 81.82% Feeling (F) 18.18%
						Perceiving (*P*) 79.31% Judging (J) 20.69%

Looks like all the percentages are pretty certain except the "N".


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 15, 2009)

The one problem I have with this test (as I pointed out to work when I took it) is that the answers to the questions hinge on one direction or the other.  They don't take into account a dual answer based on the situation or environment.  I can take the test and answer the questions differently based on that sort of dual answer scenario, and I end up with a completely different result.

There was a way more detailed test I did back when I was in school (I wish I remembered the name of it) that took variance into account, and instead placed a result based on preference to brain hemisphere and whether you were a visual or audio type learner.  The results for me were interesting in that I was nearly smack in the centre.  My left brain dominance over my right brain is only about 7%, and 5% preference for visual over audio.  It's basically referred to as being dual-hemisphered.  As a result, I think my mind is often left in a sense of confusion. :?


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> The one problem I have with this test (as I pointed out to work when I took it) is that the answers to the questions hinge on one direction or the other.  They don't take into account a dual answer based on the situation or environment.  I can take the test and answer the questions differently based on that sort of dual answer scenario, and I end up with a completely different result.



The last "real" M-B test I took was about 200-400 questions (also funded by work), asking the similar questions dozens of different ways to achieve a confidence level in the answer.  

I still think NSFW was funny.


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2009)

ENTJ, more specifically, the "Field Marshall". Scores below.

*ENTJ* - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population. ​ 
Extroverted (*E*) 54.35% Introverted (I) 45.65%
Intuitive (*N*) 57.78% Sensing (S) 42.22%
Thinking (*T*) 78.79% Feeling (F) 21.21%
Judging (*J*) 62.16% Perceiving (P) 37.84%​ 
A colorful list of adjectives to describe myself. Poignant ones are bolded as being most accurate.​ 
decisive, fearless, planner, *thrill seeker*, engaged, social, *self centered*, comfortable around others, *image conscious*, likes to be *center of attention*, adventurous, outgoing, *manipulative*, *emotionally stable*, leader, ambitious, hard working, dominant, prepared, hates to be bored, confident, *opinionated*, analytical, prepares for worst case scenarios, organized, orderly, *clean*, *driven*, resourceful, finishes most things they start, achieving, *risk taker*, desires fame/acclaim, image focused, *narcissistic*, *arrogant*, perfectionist, driven, academic, scientific, critical, *avoids giving in to others*, does not like to compromise, *skeptical* decisive, *fearless*​ 
Apparently I'm big great big jerk, and a sneaky backstabber. This test is rather correct.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2009)

ESTP. I've taken this before.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (I) 54.55% Extroverted (E) 45.45%
Intuitive (N) 51.11% Sensing (S) 48.89%
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45%
Perceiving (P) 52.63% Judging (J) 47.37%
INTP - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.  
there.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 15, 2009)

Lots of introverted people here.
Yes, I am one too.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (I) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45%
Thinking (T) 77.42% Feeling (F) 22.58%
Judging (J) 54.05% Perceiving (P) 45.95%

ISTJ - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population. 

Makes sense I guess,


----------



## Ratte (Jul 15, 2009)

INTP

loner, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, wrestles with the meaninglessness of existence, likes esoteric things, disorganized, messy, likes science fiction, can be lonely, observer, private, can't describe feelings easily, detached, likes solitude, not revealing, unemotional, rule breaker, avoidant, familiar with the darkside, skeptical, acts without consulting others, does not think they are weird but others do, socially uncomfortable, abrupt, fantasy prone, does not like happy people, appreciates strangeness, frequently loses things, acts without planning, guarded, not punctual, more likely to support marijuana legalization, not prone to compromise, hard to persuade, relies on mind more than on others, calm

Works for me.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 15, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 65.63% Introverted (I) 34.38%
Intuitive (N) 62.16% Sensing (S) 37.84%
Feeling (F) 52.5% Thinking (T) 47.5%
Perceiving (P) 66.67% Judging (J) 33.33%

ENFP

Journalist, appearently. O:


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 15, 2009)

INTJ


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 15, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Intuitive (N) 56.41% Sensing (S) 43.59%
Thinking (T) 53.13% Feeling (F) 46.88%
Perceiving (P) 65.63% Judging (J) 34.38%
ENTP - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 66.67% Introverted (I) 33.33%
						Intuitive (*N*) 53.85% Sensing (S) 46.15%
						Thinking (*T*) 72.73% Feeling (F) 27.27%
						Perceiving (*P*) 71.88% Judging (J) 28.13%
*
ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.

Oot Oot.


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2009)

Same as the gigglingHyena..
*ENFP* -  "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. 

Stats:
Extroverted (*E*) 51.61%  Introverted (I) 48.39%
						Intuitive (*N*) 51.35%      Sensing (S) 48.65%
						Feeling (*F*) 70.27%        Thinking (T) 29.73%
						Perceiving (*P*) 78.79%    Judging (J) 21.21%

I always thought I was introverted :S Oh well...


----------



## Shindo (Jul 15, 2009)

so many introverted furries

*ESTP*


----------



## Kryn (Jul 15, 2009)

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 76.47% Extroverted (E) 23.53%
						Sensing (*S*) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
						Thinking (*T*) 57.58% Feeling (F) 42.42%
						Judging  (*J*) 55% Perceiving (P) 45%


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Same as the gigglingHyena..
> *ENFP* -  "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population.
> 
> Stats:
> ...


I have counted 9 Extroverted and 13 14 Introverted


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> The last "real" M-B test I took was about 200-400 questions (also funded by work), asking the similar questions dozens of different ways to achieve a confidence level in the answer.
> 
> I still think NSFW was funny.



Aye - the one I took was well over a hundred questions, if not a couple hundred and also involved interpreting drawn images, colours, etc.  

And yes, you are very NSFW.   But that's part of your charm. :mrgreen:  



Shindo said:


> so many introverted furries
> 
> *ESTP*



Hehe, does that really surprise ya?  Besides, again it varies a lot.  People who meet me think I'm a very extroverted person because I seem comfortable in any social situation, can ease through any conversations and often make people laugh and feel at ease.  Yet my preference is introversion.  I believe it's possible for people to be borderline enough that they can be introverted but still have the skills to pull of extrovert when they need to, and likely vise versa.  That's why these tests are a bit too one-or-the-other in my opinion.


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Hehe, does that really surprise ya? Besides, again it varies a lot. People who meet me think I'm a very extroverted person because I seem comfortable in any social situation, can ease through any conversations and often make people laugh and feel at ease. Yet my preference is introversion. I believe it's possible for people to be borderline enough that they can be introverted but still have the skills to pull of extrovert when they need to, and likely vise versa. That's why these tests are a bit too one-or-the-other in my opinion.


 I myself was surprised at the Extroverted result.  While I can't deny that I have that ability, I much rather prefer to be alone.  I think it's just that we have adaptible personalities.  The ability to lead, make friends easily, and stand out in a crowd are necessary to our careers and lives, but what is necessary is often not a preference, thus the deviation.


----------



## Uro (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh I remember taking this for one of my psychology classes last semester.

ESTP
​ 							 						Extroverted (*E*) 55.56% Introverted (I) 44.44%
						Sensing (*S*) 53.85% Intuitive (N) 46.15%
						Thinking (*T*) 58.82% Feeling (F) 41.18%
						Perceiving (*P*) 57.89% Judging (J) 42.11%

"Promotor". Action! When present, things begin to happen. Fiercely competitive. Entrepreneur. Often uses shock effect to get attention. Negotiator par excellence. 4.3% of total population.

Fairly accurate of myself I'd say. Go Jung!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2009)

I took the test and got *JERK*.

I don't think it likes me.


----------



## Uro (Jul 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I took the test and got *JERK*.
> 
> I don't think it likes me.



God killed your puppy because he hates you.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Hehe, does that really surprise ya?  Besides, again it varies a lot.  People who meet me think I'm a very extroverted person because I seem comfortable in any social situation, can ease through any conversations and often make people laugh and feel at ease.  Yet my preference is introversion.  I believe it's possible for people to be borderline enough that they can be introverted but still have the skills to pull of extrovert when they need to, and likely vise versa.  That's why these tests are a bit too one-or-the-other in my opinion.



naw i expected it


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I myself was surprised at the Extroverted result.  While I can't deny that I have that ability, I much rather prefer to be alone.  I think it's just that we have adaptible personalities.  The ability to lead, make friends easily, and stand out in a crowd are necessary to our careers and lives, but what is necessary is often not a preference, thus the deviation.



Both the EN/ES type share the characteristic of being able to rise to the occasion when the situation calls for it.  Sometimes called "reluctant" or "servant" leadership.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 15, 2009)

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 70.37% Extroverted (E) 29.63%
						Sensing (*S*) 58.82% Intuitive (N) 41.18%
						Thinking (*T*) 70.59% Feeling (F) 29.41%
						Judging  (*J*) 51.43% Perceiving (P) 48.57%

The descriptions seemed pretty accurate to me. Although I don't it's a particularly good test. There were, of course, a couple of parts where it's not right but I suppose as a generalisation it's okay.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I myself was surprised at the Extroverted result.  While I can't deny that I have that ability, I much rather prefer to be alone.  I think it's just that we have adaptible personalities.  The ability to lead, make friends easily, and stand out in a crowd are necessary to our careers and lives, but what is necessary is often not a preference, thus the deviation.



Aye - exactly.  I can do/be whatever the situation calls for, but like you, I prefer not being in public.  Wonder if you're dual-hemisphered as well?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> God killed your puppy because he hates you.



;~;

On a more serious note, INTP (surprised? No, I didn't think so)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 15, 2009)

INTP
Introverted (*I*) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
Intuitive (*N*) 60.53% Sensing (S) 39.47%
Thinking (*T*) 55.17% Feeling (F) 44.83%
Perceiving (*P*) 58.06% Judging (J) 41.94%​


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> INTP
> Introverted (*I*) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
> Intuitive (*N*) 60.53% Sensing (S) 39.47%
> Thinking (*T*) 55.17% Feeling (F) 44.83%
> Perceiving (*P*) 58.06% Judging (J) 41.94%​


WOW!!! you are really introverted x_x


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 15, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> WOW!!! you are really introverted x_x


 
You should read what the OP's levels are...

They got me on the spontaneous action questions.


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> You should read what the OP's levels are...
> 
> They got me on the spontaneous action questions.


Oh, you're right... I didn't remember it @_@



The test is kinda hard for non-native speakers


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Both the EN/ES type share the characteristic of being able to rise to the occasion when the situation calls for it. Sometimes called "reluctant" or "servant" leadership.


 Reluctant indeed.  I'd rather be an indian than a chief, but I find myself filling that position all too often, and through no designs of my own.  I seem to be singled out for it almost immediately, and then they shove a bunch of crap in my lap, and I never have time to get around to the shit I actually want to execute on, because I'm too busy taking care of other peoples problems.  If only I wanted power for once in my life.



ToeClaws said:


> Aye - exactly. I can do/be whatever the situation calls for, but like you, I prefer not being in public. Wonder if you're dual-hemisphered as well?


I'd damn near bet on it.  My first 2 scores are nearly evenly split, the third is pretty accurate, in that I don't feel much or very often.  The fourth is harder to explain, as I wouldn't judge something before at least checking it out, which I would define as percieving it.  Are you a chameleon too?  I can jump into ANY situation, and prosper, which makes me a very confused lad.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 15, 2009)

I've taken many of these tests. I am INFJ.


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 15, 2009)

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

Sounds right.


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 15, 2009)

*ESFJ*

Extroverted (E) 69.23% Introverted (I) 30.77%
Sensing (S) 53.49% Intuitive (N) 46.51%
Feeling (F) 57.78% Thinking (T) 42.22%
Judging (J) 62.79% Perceiving (P) 37.21%

Most sociable of all types. Nurturer of harmony. Outstanding host or hostesses. 12.3% of total population.

That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 15, 2009)

INTJ
"Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

2.1%? Why do half the people in this thread have INTJ?
Almost tied with INTP.


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 15, 2009)

INTP seems to own the internet. They have a majority on about every forum I've ever posted this on, despite being only 3.3% of the total population.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 15, 2009)

Snoblind said:


> INTP seems to own the internet. They have a majority on about every forum I've ever posted this on, despite being only 3.3% of the total population.


 

That is because half of the internet has Asperger's syndrome, and 75% of it has some form of Social retardation/ineptitude permeating every aspect.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 15, 2009)

When did Jung become anything but a crazy experiment in bullshitting as hard as you can?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> When did Jung become anything but a crazy experiment in bullshitting as hard as you can?


 
Jung and Freud are silly. Frankl is where it is at.


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 56.41% Extroverted (E) 43.59%
						Intuitive (*N*) 65.71% Sensing (S) 34.29%
						Feeling (*F*) 63.89% Thinking (T) 36.11%
						Perceiving (*P*) 80.65% Judging (J) 19.35%
*
INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


u_u.... yeah I'm a pretty big softy... and I'm pretty passionate about things..


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 15, 2009)

*INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 60.53% Extroverted (E) 39.47%
						Intuitive (*N*) 65% Sensing (S) 35%
						Feeling (*F*) 63.89% Thinking (T) 36.11%
						Judging  (*J*) 57.58% Perceiving (P) 42.42%

Seems fitting enough, for what little stock I put in these things. I write like mad, and I tend to help people where I can.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 81.48% Extroverted (E) 18.52%
						Intuitive (*N*) 60% Sensing (S) 40%
						Thinking (*T*) 55.56% Feeling (F) 44.44%
						Perceiving (*P*) 58.82% Judging (J) 41.18%

*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.


Actually, that's not too far off the mark.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 15, 2009)

*ISFJ* -  "Conservator". Desires to be of service and to minister to individual needs - very loyal. 13.8% of total population.



Introverted (*I*) 80.77% Extroverted (E) 19.23%
                        Sensing (*S*) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
                        Feeling (*F*) 64.29% Thinking (T) 35.71%
                        Judging  (*J*) 58.14% Perceiving (P) 41.86%​ 

I guess it's true. I have too much of a submissive nature. I think I have the shittiest results yet. :/

Since I tied I did what it said and refreshed and I'm also- 
*INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population



Introverted (*I*) 80.77% Extroverted (E) 19.23%
                        Sensing (*S*) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
                        Feeling (*F*) 64.29% Thinking (T) 35.71%
                        Judging  (*J*) 58.14% Perceiving (P) 41.86%​ 

This thing's scary accurate.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 90% Extroverted (E) 10%
                        Sensing (*S*) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
                        Thinking (*T*) 79.41% Feeling (F) 20.59%
                        Perceiving (*P*) 60.53% Judging (J) 39.47%

*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population. 

*loner, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, wrestles with the meaninglessness of existence, likes esoteric things, disorganized, messy,* likes science fiction, can be lonely, observer, *private, can't describe feelings easily,* *detached, likes solitude, not revealing, unemotional, rule breaker, avoidant, familiar with the darkside, skeptical, acts without consulting others,* does not think they are weird but others do, *socially uncomfortable, abrupt, fantasy prone, does not like happy people, appreciates strangeness,* frequently loses things, acts without planning, *guarded, not punctual,* more likely to support marijuana legalization, not prone to compromise, *hard to persuade, relies on mind more than on others, calm*

*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population.

*hidden, private, has trouble describing feelings, not very affectionate, loner tendencies, lower energy, can be insensitive to the misfortunes of others, disorganized, messy,* fears drawing attention to self, anti-tattoos, anti counter culture, not comfortable in unfamiliar situations, *avoidant, rather unemotional, does not like attention, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, hermitic, not complimentary, dislikes leadership,* more submissive then domineering

So basically a miserable, asspie hermit :V .


----------



## Bacu (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine always result in INTP or INFP, depending on my mood.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'd damn near bet on it.  My first 2 scores are nearly evenly split, the third is pretty accurate, in that I don't feel much or very often.  The fourth is harder to explain, as I wouldn't judge something before at least checking it out, which I would define as percieving it.  Are you a chameleon too?  I can jump into ANY situation, and prosper, which makes me a very confused lad.



Aye.  I seem to be able to socialize and fit in with any type of crowd.  I could hit it off with a gang of bikers in a club and go from that to a house full of Victorian era stuck-ups and blend just as easily.  It's been a very useful skill in the business world.  It used to leave me a bit confused until I just accepted who I normally am and that those were basically social acts or masks that can be put on at will for a given situation.  Only a few people really know me as I am - CAThulu can vouch for the real me.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 62.96% Extroverted (E) 37.04%
						Intuitive (*N*) 54.84% Sensing (S) 45.16%
						Feeling (*F*) 59.38% Thinking (T) 40.63%
						Judging  (*J*) 65.71% Perceiving (P) 34.29%

*INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population. 

Woohoo, I'm somewhat unique! Pretty accurate, I think.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 15, 2009)

Of my several tries on this test, these results seem the most convincing to me:

Extroverted (*E*) 66.67% Introverted (I) 33.33%
						Intuitive (*N*) 51.43% Sensing (S) 48.57%
						Thinking (*T*) 54.29% Feeling (F) 45.71%
						Perceiving (*P*) 56.41% Judging (J) 43.59%​ 
	 				Your type is:  *ENTP*


*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Aye.  I seem to be able to socialize and fit in with any type of crowd.  I could hit it off with a gang of bikers in a club and go from that to a house full of Victorian era stuck-ups and blend just as easily.  It's been a very useful skill in the business world.  It used to leave me a bit confused until I just accepted who I normally am and that those were basically social acts or masks that can be put on at will for a given situation.  Only a few people really know me as I am - CAThulu can vouch for the real me.


I don't think anybody knows me. I'd like to keep it that way.  I'm a pretty strange cat. But yeah, masks and such, it feels so cheap. It's like they never had a chance.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 61.76% Extroverted (E) 38.24%
						Intuitive (*N*) 69.23% Sensing (S) 30.77%
						Feeling (*F*) 63.33% Thinking (T) 36.67%
						Perceiving (*P*) 68.75% Judging (J) 31.25%​ 
	 				Your type is:  *[SIZE=+3]INFP[/SIZE]*

*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.

Hmmm... pretty damned close to how I would label myself, I suppose. 

Hey, did anyone else feel like they were taking one of those psych surveys they tend to include with job applications now? I was waiting for the questions about how I work in teams, and if I prefer to work supervised or unsupervised.


----------



## Black Viper (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually get INTJ, and did on this one too. Whilst it's a nice label that I can identify with, it's a label. I don't really believe in internet personality tests, especially when there isn't much in the way of proof that they actually work.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 15, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 50% Judging (J) 50%

Your type is: ENTP

ENTP - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. 

WHA...
AHAHAHAHA

Oh, I guess I did do 3's for the whole test. Christ. So retarded these things.

I AM ES?N?TP, BECAUSE THAT'S THE DEFAULT FORMATTING BABY

Well, I answered honestly.
Anyways, I like vague complements to features every human being has.


----------



## kashaki (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 88% Extroverted (E) 12%
						Sensing (*S*) 55.81% Intuitive (N) 44.19%
						Feeling (*F*) 51.35% Thinking (T) 48.65%
						Perceiving (*P*) 60.71% Judging (J) 39.29%

*ISFP* - "Artist". Interested in the fine arts. Expression primarily through action or art form. The senses are keener than in other types. 8.8% of total population. 

Not really Artsy though


----------



## Carenath (Jul 15, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 61.76% Extroverted (E) 38.24%
						Intuitive (*N*) 53.13% Sensing (S) 46.88%
						Feeling (*F*) 51.52% Thinking (T) 48.48%
						Judging  (*J*) 51.22% Perceiving (P) 48.78%

*INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population.

Accurate enough.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 15, 2009)

INFJs unite!


----------



## Jelly (Jul 15, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> INFJs unite!



Since I could be in any category, can I unite with you guys or whatever?


----------



## T-Fox (Jul 16, 2009)

*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.



Sounds perfect, to be honest.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2009)

This test seems to me to be more about stroking the test-taker's ego and telling them things they want to hear, things they THINK are true about themselves, and/or things they already knew about themselves.  I can't fault the results of my test, though.  Though it doesn't mention any serious negative aspects about any of the personality types (selfish, bossy, whatever), just the feel-good ones.


----------



## Koray (Jul 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> This test seems to me to be more about stroking the test-taker's ego and telling them things they want to hear, things they THINK are true about themselves, and/or things they already knew about themselves.  I can't fault the results of my test, though.  Though it doesn't mention any serious negative aspects about any of the personality types (selfish, bossy, whatever), just the feel-good ones.


But... It IS supposed to do that, lol -.-


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 16, 2009)

I am an INFP

Introverted (I) 70.83% Extroverted (E) 29.17%
Intuitive (N) 56.25% Sensing (S) 43.75%
Feeling (F) 67.86% Thinking (T) 32.14%
Perceiving (P) 62.5% Judging (J) 37.5%

INFP - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> This test seems to me to be more about stroking the test-taker's ego and telling them things they want to hear, things they THINK are true about themselves, and/or things they already knew about themselves.  I can't fault the results of my test, though.  Though it doesn't mention any serious negative aspects about any of the personality types (selfish, bossy, whatever), just the feel-good ones.



There are some online Myers Briggs tests that do mention the negative aspects of each and potential problems, etc. I don't feel like looking it up right now but if you're curious I can.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 16, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> *INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.



This.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 16, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 73.33% Extroverted (E) 26.67%
						Intuitive (*N*) 55.26% Sensing (S) 44.74%
						Thinking (*T*) 60% Feeling (F) 40%
						Perceiving (*P*) 66.67% Judging (J) 33.33%

*loner*, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, *wrestles with the meaninglessness of existence*,* likes esoteric things*, *disorganized*, *messy*, likes science fiction, can be lonely, *observer*, *private*, *can't describe feelings easily*, *detached*, *likes solitude*, *not revealing*, unemotional, rule breaker, *avoidant*, *familiar with the darkside*, *skeptical*, *acts without consulting others*, does not think they are weird but others do, *socially uncomfortable*, *abrupt*, *fantasy prone*, *does not like happy people*, *appreciates strangeness*, *frequently loses things*, *acts without planning*, *guarded*, *not punctual*, more likely to support marijuana legalization, not prone to compromise, *hard to persuade*, *relies on mind more than on others*, *calm*


Like Azure's post, I bolded all the words that describe me best.

ffffuck, for a small test, it's fairly accurate.​ *[SIZE=+3][/SIZE]*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 65.71% Introverted (I) 34.29%
Intuitive (N) 61.54% Sensing (S) 38.46%
Thinking (T) 62.07% Feeling (F) 37.93%
Perceiving (P) 63.89% Judging (J) 36.11%

ENTP - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.​
Haha holy shit this test got me pretty much right on.


----------



## Norspe (Jul 16, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 51.52% Introverted (I) 48.48%
Intuitive (*N*) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
Thinking (*T*) 68% Feeling (F) 32%
Judging  (*J*) 55.88% Perceiving (P) 44.12%


*ENTJ* - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.

Apparently I should have most of the below characteristics, Let's see how accurate it is....
*Bold *is very accurate, _Italics _is somewhat accurate, normal is inaccurate, underlined is definite bullshit.

*decisive*, _fearless_, *planner*, thrill seeker, _engaged_, _social_, self centered, _comfortable around others_, *image conscious*, likes to be center of attention, *adventurous*, _outgoing_, manipulative, *emotionally stable*, _leader_, *ambitious*, *hard working*, dominant, *prepared*, *hates to be bored*, *confident*, _opinionated_, *analytical*, prepares for worst case scenarios, _organized_, _orderly_, _clean_, _driven_, *resourceful*, *finishes most things they start*, *achieving*, *risk taker*, desires fame/acclaim, _image focused_, narcissistic, arrogant, _perfectionist_, driven, _academic_, *scientific*, _critical_, *avoids giving in to others*, _does not like to compromise_, *skeptical*


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 16, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 64.71% Introverted (I) 35.29%
Intuitive (N) 60.98% Sensing (S) 39.02%
Thinking (T) 55.17% Feeling (F) 44.83%
Perceiving (P) 67.65% Judging (J) 32.35%

ENTP - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.

Seems my result isn't very uncommon on this here forum


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 16, 2009)

ENTP.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I don't think anybody knows me. I'd like to keep it that way.  I'm a pretty strange cat. But yeah, masks and such, it feels so cheap. It's like they never had a chance.



I can believe it.  I went through most of my life with people never really knowing the real me.  Even friends of 14+ years don't know a lot of personal things about me.  Honestly, only 3 people have gotten close enough to know exactly who I am, CAThulu is one of them, though it took time to open up all the way.  Glad for it though - it's very nice to have people you can be yourself around.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 16, 2009)

Mastermind.

Love that word.    It sounds like I'm about to become the next supervillain or something.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> This test seems to me to be more about stroking the test-taker's ego and telling them things they want to hear, things they THINK are true about themselves, and/or things they already knew about themselves.  I can't fault the results of my test, though.  Though it doesn't mention any serious negative aspects about any of the personality types (selfish, bossy, whatever), just the feel-good ones.



Lol, take a look at my results, not all too positive I thought :V .


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

klopp said:


> Extroverted (*E*) 51.52% Introverted (I) 48.48%
> Intuitive (*N*) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
> Thinking (*T*) 68% Feeling (F) 32%
> Judging  (*J*) 55.88% Perceiving (P) 44.12%
> ...


Liar, you know you love yourself more than anyone else.


----------



## x-Azeriel-x (Jul 16, 2009)

*ENFP* -  "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. ​


----------



## Thatch (Jul 16, 2009)

Introverted (I) 65.63% Extroverted (E) 34.38%
Sensing (S) 62.5% Intuitive (N) 37.5%
Thinking (T) 63.89% Feeling (F) 36.11%
Judging (J) 51.43% Perceiving (P) 48.57%

ISTJ - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population. 

I would argue. I'm not dependable.


----------



## Shino (Jul 16, 2009)

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.
======
Introverted (*I*) 86.21% Extroverted (E) 13.79%
Sensing (*S*) 58.14% Intuitive (N) 41.86%
Thinking (*T*) 61.11% Feeling (F) 38.89%
Judging (*J*) 51.43% Perceiving (P) 48.57%

Considering I'm an officer of the law, I guess that works out pretty good. Still, after reading the intro score, I feel like a friendless loner. Oh, wait, I am.



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> *ISTJ* - "Trustee".


 


szopaw said:


> ISTJ - "Trustee".


W00t! Trustees unite!


jesusfish2007 said:


> That is because half of the internet has Asperger's syndrome...


Are you talking to me-- Ooh! Shiny!


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 16, 2009)

I originally took this test in high school. I'm an INTP, and the description fits me to a T. And an I, and an N, and a P.

I took the test just to get my percentages:

Introverted (*I*) 86.67% Extroverted (E) 13.33%
                        Intuitive (*N*) 71.43% Sensing (S) 28.57%
                        Thinking (*T*) 69.23% Feeling (F) 30.77%
                        Perceiving (*P*) 60.87% Judging (J) 39.13%

This probably explains why I can happily just stay inside the house and surf the net for days. As long as I have food and coffee, I'm fine.

Note: The Bolded and underlined means I'm strongly that way. The merely bolded indicates a strong prediliction for that trait.

INTP:

*loner*, *more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family*, wrestles with the meaninglessness of existence, *likes esoteric things*, *disorganized*, *messy*, likes science fiction, can be lonely, *observer*, *private*, can't describe feelings easily, *detached*, *likes solitude*, *not revealing*, unemotional, *rule breaker*, *avoidant*, *familiar with the darkside*, *skeptical*, *acts without consulting others*, does not think they are weird but others do, socially uncomfortable, abrupt, *fantasy prone*, *does not like happy people*, *appreciates strangeness*, frequently loses things, acts without planning, *guarded*, *not punctual*, *more likely to support marijuana legalization*, *not prone to compromise*, *hard to persuade*, *relies on mind more than on others*, *calm*.

From http://www.typelogic.com/:

*"*INTPs are pensive, analytical folks. They may venture so deeply into thought as to seem detached, and often actually are oblivious to the world around them. 
 Precise about their descriptions, INTPs will often correct others (or be sorely tempted to) if the shade of meaning is a bit off. While annoying to the less concise, this fine discrimination ability gives INTPs so inclined a natural advantage as, for example, grammarians and linguists. 
*INTPs are relatively easy-going and amenable to almost anything until their principles are violated, about which they may become outspoken and inflexible.* They prefer to return, however, to a reserved albeit benign ambiance, not wishing to make spectacles of themselves. 
 A major concern for INTPs is the haunting sense of impending failure. They spend considerable time second-guessing themselves. The open-endedness (from Perceiving) conjoined with the need for competence (NT) is expressed in a sense that one's conclusion may well be met by an equally plausible alternative solution, and that, after all, one may very well have overlooked some critical bit of _data_. An INTP arguing a point may very well be trying to convince himself as much as his opposition. In this way INTPs are markedly different from INTJs, who are much more confident in their competence and willing to act on their convictions. 
 Mathematics is a system where many INTPs love to play, similarly languages, computer systems--potentially any complex system. INTPs thrive on systems. Understanding, exploring, mastering, and manipulating systems can overtake the INTP's conscious thought. This fascination for logical wholes and their inner workings is often expressed in a detachment from the environment, a concentration where time is forgotten and extraneous stimuli are held at bay. Accomplishing a task or goal with this knowledge is secondary. 
  INTPs and Logic -- One of the tipoffs that a person is an INTP is her obsession with logical correctness. Errors are not often due to poor logic -- apparent _faux pas_ in reasoning are usually a result of *overlooking details* or of incorrect context.*"*


Apparently, we're nice people, until you do something stupid. Then the claws come out. RRAWWWRRRRR!

The obsession with logic thing is spot on. You could almost call me spock. :mrgreen:


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 16, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 52.63% Introverted (I) 47.37%
                        Intuitive (*N*) 62.5% Sensing (S) 37.5%
                        Feeling (*F*) 57.14% Thinking (T) 42.86%
                        Perceiving (*P*) 67.57% Judging (J) 32.43%

*ENFP* -  "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. 


*outgoing*, social, *disorganized*, *easily talked into doing silly things*, *spontaneous*, wild and crazy, *acts without thinking*, *good at getting people to have fun*, *pleasure seeking*, *irresponsible*, physically affectionate, *risk taker*, *thrill seeker*, likely to have or want a tattoo, *adventurous*, *unprepared*, attention seeking, hyperactive, irrational, loves crowds, *rule breaker*, *prone to losing things*, *seductive*, easily distracted, *open*, revealing, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, attracted to strange things, non punctual, *likes to stand out*, likes to try new things, *fun seeker*, unconventional, energetic, impulsive, *empathetic*, dangerous, *loving*, *attachment prone*, *prone to fantasy

*What I have in bold is what traits I am strongest in.

​


----------



## Mystic fox (Jul 16, 2009)

"Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I can believe it. I went through most of my life with people never really knowing the real me. Even friends of 14+ years don't know a lot of personal things about me. Honestly, only 3 people have gotten close enough to know exactly who I am, CAThulu is one of them, though it took time to open up all the way. Glad for it though - it's very nice to have people you can be yourself around.


 A man can dream.  Honestly, I'd never let that guy out.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> A man can dream.  Honestly, I'd never let that guy out.



Almost same. Unfortunately I did let that guy out once or twice. So some people had the unpleasantness of fiding out.


----------



## X (Jul 16, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 65.71% Extroverted (E) 34.29%
						Intuitive (*N*) 60% Sensing (S) 40%
						Thinking (*T*) 58.82% Feeling (F) 41.18%
						Perceiving (*P*) 50% Judging (J) 50%

*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.

great, im unique.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2009)

X said:


> great, im unique.



Just like the rest of us.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2009)

X said:


> *INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.
> 
> great, im unique.


Then I guess, you, me and Whitenoise can all be unique together. :U


----------



## Thatch (Jul 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Just like the rest of us.



Yep.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 16, 2009)

Am I the only one that got conservator?


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

INTJ

"mastermind" - Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population. 

Pretty accurate IMO


----------



## AnOldSoul (Jul 16, 2009)

INTP - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.

Used to be something else, though it seems that slight changes have occurred since last trying this personality type quest.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2009)

> Introverted (I) 59.38% Extroverted (E) 40.63%
> Intuitive (N) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
> Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
> Perceiving (P) 51.52% Judging (J) 48.48%
> ...



Um, 'kay.  I guess so.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 16, 2009)

ISFP - "Artist". Interested in the fine arts. Expression primarily through action or art form. The senses are keener than in other types. 8.8% of total population. 

Introverted (I) 80% Extroverted (E) 20%
Sensing (S) 51.28% Intuitive (N) 48.72%
Feeling (F) 54.55% Thinking (T) 45.45%
Perceiving (P) 54.76% Judging (J) 45.24%

The definition doesn't seem to fit me all that much, but... eh.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *ToeClaws*
> _I can believe it. I went through most of my life with people never really knowing the real me. Even friends of 14+ years don't know a lot of personal things about me. Honestly, only 3 people have gotten close enough to know exactly who I am, CAThulu is one of them, though it took time to open up all the way. Glad for it though - it's very nice to have people you can be yourself around._





AzurePhoenix said:


> A man can dream.  Honestly, I'd never let that guy out.



Wow...Thank you, ToeClaws. *hugs tight*

Azure, It's not easy.  And right now ToeClaws is one of maybe 2 that really knows who I am right now.  It takes daring, trust, and respect from both sides, but it is so worth it *G*.  I made the mistake over the years of believing that sharing my secrets with friends automatically meant that they would respect the information, and everytime they left me they ripped a part of me away.  There are people out there who know some very sensitive, but old, information about me, and it sucks.  So  understand why you'd never let that guy out.  And I think that's smart.  You need to keep a bit of yourself secret.  Something that's entirely yours that no one else can have.  And it doesn't necessarily has to be a bad secret, you know.   It could just be something really stupid that you like that other people don't need to know.

But I also have to say that maybe you haven't found the person worthy of that respect yet.  Which means he or she is probably still out there.  I hope one day you do, be it romantic or platonic *S*


----------



## Norspe (Jul 17, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Liar, you know you love yourself more than anyone else.



Don't contradict me! I'm a Field Marshall!


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Jul 17, 2009)

I got INTP as well.
I donno how accurate it is... I guess it makes sense for me though.


Introverted (*I*) 68.75% Extroverted (E) 31.25%
Intuitive (*N*) 61.11% Sensing (S) 38.89%
Thinking (*T*) 54.29% Feeling (F) 45.71%
Perceiving (*P*) 50% Judging (J) 50%​


----------



## Jonnaius (Jul 17, 2009)

Introverted (I) 51.43% Extroverted (E) 48.57%
Intuitive (N) 52.38% Sensing (S) 47.62%
Feeling (F) 61.76% Thinking (T) 38.24%
Perceiving (P) 55.56% Judging (J) 44.44%


Your type is: *INFP
*


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 17, 2009)

*ISFJ* -  "Conservator". Desires to be of service and to minister to individual needs - very loyal. 13.8% of total population.


What does that mean? I don't want to be the servant-type.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> The one problem I have with this test (as I pointed out to work when I took it) is that the answers to the questions hinge on one direction or the other.  They don't take into account a dual answer based on the situation or environment.  I can take the test and answer the questions differently based on that sort of dual answer scenario, and I end up with a completely different result.
> 
> There was a way more detailed test I did back when I was in school (I wish I remembered the name of it) that took variance into account, and instead placed a result based on preference to brain hemisphere and whether you were a visual or audio type learner.  The results for me were interesting in that I was nearly smack in the centre.  My left brain dominance over my right brain is only about 7%, and 5% preference for visual over audio.  It's basically referred to as being dual-hemisphered.  As a result, I think my mind is often left in a sense of confusion. :?



Do you happen to be ambidexterous...?


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 17, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 69.7% Introverted (I) 30.3%
Intuitive (N) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
Thinking (T) 60.61% Feeling (F) 39.39%
Perceiving (P) 51.35% Judging (J) 48.65%
*ENTP*
_ENTP - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population._


> *risk taker*, *easy going*, *outgoing*, *social*, *open*, *rule breaker*, *thrill seeker*, *life of the party*, *comfortable in unfamiliar situations*, *appreciates strangeness*, disorganized, *adventurous*, *talented at presentation*, aggressive *(sometimes)*, *attention seeking*, *experience junky*, *insensitive*, *adaptable*, *not easily offended*, messy, *carefree*, *dangerous*, *fearless*, *careless*, *emotionally stable*, *spontaneous*, *improviser*, *always joking*, player *(?)*, wild and crazy *(can be)*, *dominant*, acts without thinking *(sometimes)*, *not into organized religion*, *pro-weed legalization*


 Some of them I wish I could bold more, but bold applies to me.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Do you happen to be ambidexterous...?



Yep.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Do you happen to be ambidexterous...?



Are you suggesting Toeclaws "goes both ways?"  



ToeClaws said:


> Yep.



Asked and answered then. :razz:


----------



## Jack (Jul 17, 2009)

Introverted (I) 52.38% Extroverted (E) 47.62%
Intuitive (N) 52.5% Sensing (S) 47.5%
Feeling (F) 54.05% Thinking (T) 45.95%
Judging (J) 52.5% Perceiving (P) 47.5%


Your type is: INFJ


INFJ - "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population.  

creative, smart, focus on fantasy more than reality, attracted to sad things, fears doing the wrong thing, observer, avoidant, fears drawing attention to self, anxious, cautious, somewhat easily frightened, easily offended, private, easily hurt, socially uncomfortable, emotionally moody, does not like to be looked at, fearful, perfectionist, can sabotage self, can be wounded at the core, values solitude, guarded, does not like crowds, organized, second guesses self, more likely to support marijuana legalization, focuses on peoples hidden motives, prone to crying, not competitive, prone to feelings of loneliness, not spontaneous, prone to sadness, longs for a stabilizing relationship, fears rejection in relationships, frequently worried, can feel victimized, prone to intimidation, lower energy, strict with self

wow. 0.o  read this and I sound emo... pfff hahahahahahahaha!
it's pretty accurate tho.


----------



## Emofur (Jul 17, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> *I**NFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


 Same.
I don't quite get the honor part tho 'cause im a dumbass.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yep.



Thought so...


----------



## Melo (Jul 17, 2009)

INTJ - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

meow


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population. ​ 
Hey buddy, I'm an engineer, that means I solve problems.
Someone had to do it.​ 
_EDIT:_ I refreshed it and apparently I'm also a Trustee. 
*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population​


----------



## Linzys (Jul 17, 2009)

I am an *INTP*.


----------



## Liam (Jul 17, 2009)

i was really PENT up to take the test, but it turned out to be not as iNEPT as the cynic inside me predicted.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, this is pretty accurate.

Extroverted (*E*) 60% Introverted (I) 40%
						Intuitive (*N*) 55.88% Sensing (S) 44.12%
						Feeling (*F*) 60.98% Thinking (T) 39.02%
						Perceiving (*P*) 69.7% Judging (J) 30.3%

*ENFP* -  "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 22, 2009)

*INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 22, 2009)

Took the Meyers-Briggs test at my community college once. Saved the paper, though since it's been two years, I don't know how the scoring's changed -if it has.
Here's my score:

Extraversion: 0 - Introversion: 15
Sensing: 14 - Intuition: 3
Thinking: 14 - Feeling: 6
Judging: 8 - Perceptive: 11

I am an ISTP-type person.
To quote the paper for the brief summary of this personality type: "Cool onlookers - quiet, reserved, observing and analyzing life with detached curiousity and unexpected flashes of original humor. Usually interested in impersonal principles, cause and effect, how and why mechanical things work. Exert themselves no more than they think necessary, because any waste of energy would be inefficient."


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> *INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.



^


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 22, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 62.5% Introverted (I) 37.5%
Sensing (S) 55.56% Intuitive (N) 44.44%
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Judging (J) 53.57% Perceiving (P) 46.43%

ESTJ - "Administrator". Much in touch with the external environment. Very responsible. Pillar of strength. 8.7% of total population.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 22, 2009)

*ENTP*
Extroverted (*E*) 57.58% Introverted (I) 42.42%
Intuitive (*N*) 54.05% Sensing (S) 45.95%
Thinking (*T*) 52.94% Feeling (F) 47.06%
Perceiving (*P*) 56.67% Judging (J) 43.33%

*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.

So I guess that that's me.  Sounds about right.​


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 22, 2009)

Your type is: INFP

	 				 					 						 							 						Introverted (*I*) 61.11% Extroverted (E) 38.89%
						Intuitive (*N*) 63.41% Sensing (S) 36.59%
						Thinking (*T*) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
						Perceiving (*P*) 52.27% Judging (J) 47.73%

*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population. 

I think the thinking vs feeling at 50% is accurate.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, here's a question. How come there seems to be so many of us INTP's in the fandom, since we're such logical obsessives, and, let's face it, furryness is a pretty abstract or 'out there' thing?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 54.84% Extroverted (E) 45.16%
						Intuitive (*N*) 52.78% Sensing (S) 47.22%
						Feeling (*F*) 55.88% Thinking (T) 44.12%
						Perceiving (*P*) 56.76% Judging (J) 43.24%

"Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


----------



## Hir (Jul 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Introverted (*I*) 54.84% Extroverted (E) 45.16%
> Intuitive (*N*) 52.78% Sensing (S) 47.22%
> Feeling (*F*) 55.88% Thinking (T) 44.12%
> Perceiving (*P*) 56.76% Judging (J) 43.24%
> ...


Excellent personality you have there.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 22, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 68.42% Extroverted (E) 31.58%
Intuitive (*N*) 72.22% Sensing (S) 27.78%
Feeling (*F*) 71.43% Thinking (T) 28.57%
Perceiving (*P*) 80.77% Judging (J) 19.23%​ 
^The mind of an artist.^

INFP- is this common for furries??​


----------



## whoadamn (Jul 22, 2009)

*[SIZE=+3]INTP[/SIZE]*


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Excellent personality you have there.



Thnx.

 It seems IN_P is common. The 3rd letter may vary.


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 23, 2009)

> http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/newmb.pl
> 
> Introverted (I) 52.78% Extroverted (E) 47.22%
> Intuitive (N) 58.82% Sensing (S) 41.18%
> ...



Well there are my results from the site.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 23, 2009)

It seems like about 90% of the fandom is Introverted while I'm in the other 10% that is Extroverted.  Come on, people.  Break out of your shell! lol w/e it's who you are.  

But it's ironic that I feel like a loner because I am Extroverted. XD


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> It seems like about 90% of the fandom is Introverted while I'm in the other 10% that is Extroverted.  Come on, people.  Break out of your shell! lol w/e it's who you are.
> 
> But it's ironic that I feel like a loner because I am Extroverted. XD



Well if you look at some of our percentages, we're not _that_ introverted.  For me it's more of a preference because given a choice of associating socially or avoiding it, I prefer avoiding it - it's quiet, relaxing, and allows me more time to myself.  You'll find though given the right circumstances and friends that introverts are okay with doing more extrovert-ish things, so long as they're not constantly.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 23, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well if you look at some of our percentages, we're not _that_ introverted. For me it's more of a preference because given a choice of associating socially or avoiding it, I prefer avoiding it - it's quiet, relaxing, and allows me more time to myself. You'll find though given the right circumstances and friends that introverts are okay with doing more extrovert-ish things, so long as they're not constantly.


 
Good point.  I was merely stating that most people here are predominately introverted.  But I understand that, given the right circumstances, just about anyone can feel comfortable in a more social setting.  I personally prefer socializing over being in a solitary setting, but only in a group of people that I am friends with and know well.  Around strangers and such, I tend to be more shy.  But that's a good point you make.


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I was merely stating that most people here are predominately introverted. *I personally prefer socializing* over being in a solitary setting, *but only in a group of people that I am friends with and know well. Around strangers and such, I tend to be more shy.*



It says I'm introverted (at least more introverted than I am extroverted) but I agree with what you said. I prefer socializing with friends, around strangers I'm shy unless I'm with friends or until I've gotten to know them.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 23, 2009)

DreamlessWolf said:


> It says I'm introverted (at least more introverted than I am extroverted) but I agree with what you said. I prefer socializing with friends, around strangers I'm shy unless I'm with friends or until I've gotten to know them.



Aye, same.  Given the opportunity, I will not engage strangers unless I really have to.  In a way though, it's perhaps a short coming - had I not been with my more extroverted BF (then a friend), I may not have gotten to know CAThulu. ^^;


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 23, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 90% Extroverted (E) 10%
                        Intuitive (*N*) 53.66% Sensing (S) 46.34%
                        Thinking (*T*) 61.11% Feeling (F) 38.89%
                        Judging  (*J*) 78.57% Perceiving (P) 21.43%

​


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 23, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 78.13% Introverted (I) 21.88%
						Intuitive (*N*) 69.44% Sensing (S) 30.56%
						Feeling (*F*) 65.71% Thinking (T) 34.29%
						Perceiving (*P*) 60% Judging (J) 40%
*ENFP* -  "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. 

Sweet. >:3 That was fuuun~


----------



## Snack (Jul 24, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 88.46% Extroverted (E) 11.54%
						Intuitive (*N*) 61.54% Sensing (S) 38.46%
						Feeling (*F*) 66.67% Thinking (T) 33.33%
						Perceiving (*P*) 56.25% Judging (J) 43.75%


*INFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 

I am awesome. AWESOME.


----------



## theLight (Jul 24, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 24, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> It seems like about 90% of the fandom is Introverted while I'm in the other 10% that is Extroverted. Come on, people. Break out of your shell! lol w/e it's who you are.
> 
> But it's ironic that I feel like a loner because I am Extroverted. XD


 Yeah, it's weird considering conventions are all about hugs.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 24, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> It seems like about 90% of the fandom is Introverted while I'm in the other 10% that is Extroverted.  Come on, people.  Break out of your shell! lol w/e it's who you are.
> 
> But it's ironic that I feel like a loner because I am Extroverted. XD



We're a bunch of people who spent much of their time online... WELL DURRRRR.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 60% Introverted (I) 40%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.14% Sensing (S) 41.86%
Thinking (*T*) 57.89% Feeling (F) 42.11%
Judging (*J*) 53.49% Perceiving (P) 46.51%​ 

*ENTJ* - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population. 
decisive, _fearless_, planner, _thrill seeker_, engaged, social, _self centered_, comfortable around others, image conscious, _likes to be center of attention_, adventurous, outgoing, manipulative, emotionally stable, leader, ambitious, hard working, *dominant*, prepared, hates to be bored, *confident*, opinionated, _analytical_, _prepares for worst case scenarios_, organized, _orderly, clean_, driven, resourceful, *finishes most things they start*, achieving, _risk taker_, *desires fame/acclaim*, _image focused,_ narcissistic, arrogant, perfectionist, driven, academic, scientific, critical, avoids giving in to others, does not like to compromise, skeptical 
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0]*Bold - Thing's I'm a yes and no to*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]_Italics - Definately NOT!_​
[/SIZE]


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 54.84% Introverted (I) 45.16%
Intuitive (N) 55.81% Sensing (S) 44.19%
Feeling (F) 61.76% Thinking (T) 38.24%
Judging (J) 52.78% Perceiving (P) 47.22%

*ENFJ* - "Persuader". Outstanding leader of groups. Can be aggressive at helping others to be the best that they can be. 2.5% of total population.

That sums me up quite well actually. Ive won 3 awards for leadership XD


----------



## Thatch (Jul 24, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> That sums me up quite well actually. Ive won 3 awards for leadership XD



What video game was it? :V

The developers really went far by giving multi-level achievements.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> What video game was it? :V
> 
> The developers really went far by giving multi-level achievements.



whaaatttttt???? 

ive won the awards in junior enterprise and entrepreneurship.


----------



## Synius (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh man. MBTI.

I - 100%
N - 89%
F - 95%
P - 89%

Actually these results come from mypersonality.info, better viewed through this handy badge:




I've never really gotten out much XP

Now as far as the version the OP posted, I got this:

Introverted (*I*) 81.25% Extroverted (E) 18.75%
						Intuitive (*N*) 75% Sensing (S) 25%
						Feeling (*F*) 84.38% Thinking (T) 15.63%
						Perceiving (*P*) 78.79% Judging (J) 21.21%


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

ENFP 

(done professionally not via a website)


----------



## AndrewFox (Aug 10, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 63.89% Introverted (I) 36.11%
Intuitive (*N*) 63.89% Sensing (S) 36.11%
Feeling (*F*) 52.94% Thinking (T) 47.06%
Perceiving (*P*) 70.59% Judging (J) 29.41%​
Your type is: *[SIZE=+3]ENFP[/SIZE]*


*ENFP* - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. [SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]​ 

Ummmm....I try to avoid drama >.< but okei doike!


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Your type is: *[SIZE=+3]INTJ[/SIZE]*


Introverted (*I*) 79.17% Extroverted (E) 20.83%
Intuitive (*N*) 51.16% Sensing (S) 48.84%
Thinking (*T*) 79.41% Feeling (F) 20.59%
Judging (*J*) 51.52% Perceiving (P) 48.48%


*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population​


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

although i doubt that any test could possibly claim anything accurate about me, i took it anyway.

Your type is:  *[SIZE=+3]INTP
[/SIZE]*Introverted (*I*) 79.31% Extroverted (E) 20.69%
						Intuitive (*N*) 58.14% Sensing (S) 41.86%
						Thinking (*T*) 60.61% Feeling (F) 39.39%
						Perceiving (*P*) 65.71% Judging (J) 34.29%

*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population. 

hmm... close, but no. wrong.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 10, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 57.5% Introverted (I) 42.5%
						Intuitive (*N*) 59.46% Sensing (S) 40.54%
						Feeling (*F*) 60.53% Thinking (T) 39.47%
						Perceiving (*P*) 61.54% Judging (J) 38.46%

MEhn i'm Below average


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 10, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 64% Extroverted (E) 36%
						Intuitive (*N*) 64.71% Sensing (S) 35.29%
						Feeling (*F*) 58.82% Thinking (T) 41.18%
						Perceiving (*P*) 50% Judging (J) 50%

*INFJ* -  "Author". Strong drive and enjoyment to help others. Complex personality. 1.5% of total population.


----------



## Conte (Aug 10, 2009)

Extroverted (E) 57.14% Introverted (I) 42.86%
Intuitive (N) 58.82% Sensing (S) 41.18%
Feeling (F) 70.27% Thinking (T) 29.73%
Perceiving (P) 64.71% Judging (J) 35.29%

*ENFP* - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population 

I feel special.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 10, 2009)

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 89.66% Extroverted (E) 10.34%
Sensing (*S*) 53.33% Intuitive (N) 46.67%
Thinking (*T*) 64.86% Feeling (F) 35.14%
Judging (*J*) 55.26% Perceiving (P) 44.74%

I must be rare.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 10, 2009)

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 52.78% 
Extroverted (E) 47.22%
						Sensing (*S*) 56.1% 
Intuitive (N) 43.9%
						Thinking (*T*) 63.33% 
Feeling (F) 36.67%
						Judging  (*J*) 51.61% 
Perceiving (P) 48.39%


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 10, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 79.41% Introverted (I) 20.59%
						Sensing (*S*) 53.49% Intuitive (N) 46.51%
						Thinking (*T*) 68.75% Feeling (F) 31.25%
						Judging  (*J*) 51.43% Perceiving (P) 48.57%

*ESTJ* - "Administrator". Much in touch with the external environment. Very responsible. Pillar of strength. 8.7% of total population.

Hm, not many people here seem to be strongly extroverted.  Gawd, I'm a horrible furry!


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

This was right on. n also the reason why I chose a wolf. 

*ISFP* - "Artist". Interested in the fine arts. Expression primarily through action or art form. The senses are keener than in other types. 8.8% of total population.

Introverted (*I*) 63.64% Extroverted (E) 36.36%
Sensing (*S*) 55.88% Intuitive (N) 44.12%
Feeling (*F*) 62.86% Thinking (T) 37.14%
Perceiving (*P*) 60.98% Judging (J) 39.02%


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2009)

*ENTJ* - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.

Lol, what the hell? Doesn't sound right XD

Feels too much like an online job application.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

I remember taking this and I got ENFP.  Sounded about right.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 10, 2009)

ISTP - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population.

Yay I'm an engineer! ^_^ im gonna make a tele to the enemy base and- CRAP! SPY'S SAPPIN' MEH SENTRY!


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 82.14% Extroverted (E) 17.86%
						Sensing (*S*) 52.63% Intuitive (N) 47.37%
						Thinking (*T*) 68.75% Feeling (F) 31.25%
						Perceiving (*P*) 52.94% Judging (J) 47.06%

*ISTP* -  "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 12, 2009)

*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.

Extroverted (*E*) 64.86% Introverted (I) 35.14%
						Intuitive (*N*) 58.54% Sensing (S) 41.46%
						Thinking (*T*) 60.53% Feeling (F) 39.47%
						Perceiving (*P*) 52.94% Judging (J) 47.06%


----------



## omegaro (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm I got:
*ENFJ* - "Persuader". Outstanding leader of groups. Can be aggressive at helping others to be the best that they can be. 2.5% of total population.


	 				 					 						 							 						Extroverted (*E*) 59.38% Introverted (I) 40.63%
						Intuitive (*N*) 54.76% Sensing (S) 45.24%
						Feeling (*F*) 58.33% Thinking (T) 41.67%
						Judging  (*J*) 62.5% Perceiving (P) 37.5%

I'm pretty even on all cases it seems, but I am kinda judging I suppose. ><

This test was pretty silly, but kinda fun.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 12, 2009)

Introverted (I) 68.57% Extroverted (E) 31.43%
Intuitive (N) 59.52% Sensing (S) 40.48%
Thinking (T) 64.29% Feeling (F) 35.71%
Judging (J) 68.75% Perceiving (P) 31.25%
INTJ
Another Mastermind


----------



## Lukar (Aug 12, 2009)

Introverted (*I*) 59.38% Extroverted (E) 40.63%
						Intuitive (*N*) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
						Feeling (*F*) 56.25% Thinking (T) 43.75%
						Perceiving (*P*) 52.78% Judging (J) 47.22%​ 
	 				Your type is: INFP

*NFP* - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

Extroverted (*E*) 53.85% Introverted (I) 46.15%
Intuitive (*N*) 80.65% Sensing (S) 19.35%
Thinking (*T*) 66.67% Feeling (F) 33.33%
Perceiving (*P*) 58.33% Judging (J) 41.67%

*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. [SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]​


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> *INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.



what she said. ^_^


----------

